# Meerkat Microchipping



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone here ever had a meerkat microchipped? Is there an ideal age for it? 

Thanks in advance, 

Emma


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Emzylock,

Whilst I've never had a Meerkat microchipped - the basics of microchipping are the same whatever the animal (or bird, reptile, plant etc).

Would suggest that you contact your vet re the microchip procedure.

Very little difference between an injection and microchipping.

The older types of microchips had a tendency to 'migrate' i.e. Move from the original implant site, but the current types of microchip allow the microchip to embed in the flesh and avoid migration.

It is a safe, secure form of identification - and painless.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say micro-chipping a Meerkat would be no trouble, though I'd wait til the Meerkat as fairly big. Just like micro-chipping a ferret or Chihuahua (which I had done tonight).


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres also a smaller chip out with a much smaller needle.
They are small enough to do hatchling torts.

Our vet uses them on our a10 species.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Meerkat microchipping*

PeterARobertson

If my memory is correct, the smaller version of the microchip came on the market last year, but required a dedicated scanner, rather than being capable of being read by a 'universal' scanner.

Don't know if that is still the case - but even if it is - the development of a smaller microchip is a step in the right direction.

I believe that a Zoo has successfully implanted 'mini-microchips' into Dendrobatids.

I personally would not like to see compulsory microchipping - but microchipping is a very useful 'tool" in locating stolen birds & animals, proving ownership and simply identifying individual animalsm


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

100% correct.
Now its universal and can be picked up.

Was zoos only using but now can be done by your vet.

My scanner picks up no prob.

Had three done on monday night.

Old type vet used to make slight cut and insert with stitch..
As very easily dislodged by primates.

New small one its not needed...
Inject and away you go..

But i only do my a10 as its law.
Identification for Cities.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

duffey said:


> I believe that a Zoo has successfully implanted 'mini-microchips' into Dendrobatids.


 Sorry to hijack this thread.

Thats incredible,ffhand I would have thought that it would take time for the wound to heal in an amphibian.Was it for a test or because they were a particularly rare species?


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the great response  Ive asked several vets who have said they arent comfortable with the idea of microchipping them, but London zoo have said they'd put me in touch with one who can 
Thanks all xxx


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Emzylock said:


> Thank you all for the great response  Ive asked several vets who have said they arent comfortable with the idea of microchipping them, but London zoo have said they'd put me in touch with one who can
> Thanks all xxx


That's helpful of them:2thumb: and (theoretically) your insurance should be lower..


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Try Iain Cope at CJ Halls in London, I'm sure he'd be happy to chip them for you.
I normally wait till 3m of age just for size reasons,
Marie


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had my Meerkats Micro chipped from a vet that specialises with exotic's. My male screamed like a girl it was awful but other than that all went fine.
I have my two pup's which are 3months old now booked in next week also
:2thumb:


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Than you all


----------

